# want to access the classifieds section



## benendreson (Nov 25, 2021)

Trying to make a purchase in classifieds.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

benendreson.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## benendreson (Nov 25, 2021)

How do I make a purchase then?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

benendreson said:


> How do I make a purchase then?


By meeting the AT rules.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

benendreson said:


> How do I make a purchase then?


You were told. Read the rules.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

benendreson said:


> How do I make a purchase then?


Who would want to deal with someone who can't read?


----------



## carliskm (Aug 5, 2018)

Seems this requirements also applies to existing members. I have been a member since 2018 and this policy applies to my account.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to ATA


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

carliskm said:


> Seems this requirements also applies to existing members. I have been a member since 2018 and this policy applies to my account.


Because you only have 2 posts.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and regs


----------



## Matthilt (Sep 13, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

carliskm said:


> Seems this requirements also applies to existing members. I have been a member since 2018 and this policy applies to my account.


It applies the all accounts, doesn't matter how old they are, if they don't meet the minimums.


----------



## J_Martin1993 (1 mo ago)

I was wondering the same thing thank you guys.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

J_Martin1993 said:


> I was wondering the same thing thank you guys.


Read
The
Rules

and stop crapping all over this forum.


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

20 posts, almost there, we can do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the sanitarium for archers. Watch ur tone and follow the rules


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

And it’s 20 posts and 2 weeks as a member


----------



## m0l0nlabe (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

carliskm said:


> Seems this requirements also applies to existing members. I have been a member since 2018 and this policy applies to my account.


As stated several times above, you need 20 posts as well. However it's not as easy as 20 "nice"s or "hello"s, your posts must contribute to the thread


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Me too


----------

